
How We Moved 34k Wired Pages to One Site - nols
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/cyphon-wired-archive-migration/
======
teddyh
When the Wayback Machine does a better job than you do in preserving your
content, you have failed.

I looked through some old bookmarks, and I couldn’t even _find_ these articles
on the new site:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20090220095241/http://www.wired.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20090220095241/http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/news/2000/03/35143)

[http://archive.wired.com/politics/security/commentary/securi...](http://archive.wired.com/politics/security/commentary/securitymatters/2006/05/70886)

------
kyle6884
Might be a good idea to put a canonical tag on the old to the new content.

[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/1.02/crypto.rebels_pr...](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/1.02/crypto.rebels_pr.html)
> [http://www.wired.com/1993/02/crypto-
rebels/](http://www.wired.com/1993/02/crypto-rebels/)

~~~
primus202
Thanks for the catch! We're still fine tuning our redirects from archive to
the new article locations. We no longer have print pages so we'll need to
redirect those to the new posts. At least the actual post (i.e.
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/1.02/crypto.rebels.ht...](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/1.02/crypto.rebels.html))
is redirecting correctly at the moment.

Also you can see at the bottom of the actual article on WIRED.com we did add
tags to archived magazine content, like the article you mentioned, to group
content together a bit. Thanks!

~~~
tvanantwerp
I'm about to transition an old Drupal site with 10+ years of content to
WordPress with new URL patterns. I'm curious, how have you approached the
doubtlessly massive number of redirects at Wired?

~~~
mschuster91
Once you have a list (which you already have if you've automigrated it) just
generate a list of rewrite rules with header set to "Moved Permanently".

But I'm curious, usually platform changes go from Wordpress to Drupal because
people need features other than a blog and simple CMS system. What made you go
the opposite route?

~~~
debaserab2
Because Drupal is a horrible, horrible system with a flawed architecture that
promises a lot and never fails to under-deliver.

(Sorry, I worked at an agency that sold a lot of oversold drupal6 projects)

~~~
mschuster91
I recently completed a pretty huge D7 app. The biggest challenge was not the
code, but pressuring our customer representative to not over-sell...

------
carbocation
> How We Moved 34,000 WIRED Pages to One Site in 9 Hours

> Starting in April, Cyphon quickly consumed most of my working hours.

This juxtaposition either emphasizes the fantastically few hours worked (9
hours since April!) or the slight exaggeration about moving 34k pages in 9
hours.

~~~
singlow
I read it as the transfer took 9 hours, not all of the work to prepare for the
transfer.

~~~
carbocation
You are correct, of course. But in that more limited sense, the 9 hours is not
particularly interesting. Actually, I would say that the long hours developing
the tools are much more interesting!

------
aaronbrethorst

        While they serve as an interesting historic
        record of digital trends, they lack the read-
        ability and reusability of our current site.
    

Yeah, especially those super-readable headlines on the new site.

~~~
primus202
You can disable 3rd party fonts if you really dislike them that much :D

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I like _good_ 3rd party font choices.

Edit: Sorry, that was snarky and offers little value. I am generally a fan of
creative web typography. I like the fact that we can use fonts beyond Times
New Roman on the web. That said, I think that the headline font used on Wired
is excruciatingly awful. Ten bucks that says if you did a survey of Wired
readers, a sizable majority would agree with me.

What sucks is that there is no financial incentive to change the headline
font: you're not going to make more money by changing the font, which means
that none of the business people at Wired will ever force ac change. So
everyone who visits a Wired.com page has to suffer through your design
director's bad font choice. :(

~~~
domador
Yes, the long, narrow font Wired now uses for headlines is hard to read and
pretty ugly. At least it's not the even-harder to read, even narrower font
used for the credits at the bottom of movie posters.

------
pgrote
Odd. There are no redirects for the old articles to the new ones.

For instance, this example:

[http://www.wired.com/1999/07/pilgrims/](http://www.wired.com/1999/07/pilgrims/)

Originally showed up here:

[https://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/7.07/pilgrims_pr.htm...](https://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/7.07/pilgrims_pr.html)

It doesn't redirect.

------
efnresident
Pleasantly surprised by this post. Interesting project that could be applied
to other archived publications.

~~~
primus202
Thanks! I was the lead...well only dev on this project and wrote this article.
I tried to build the tool to be as flexible and reusable as possible but some
compromises had to be made. I hope to, eventually, make the changes necessary
to have it be truly adaptable so we can open source it. Fingers crossed!

~~~
mthoms
Great stuff. I'd be keenly interested in this both as a contributor and user.
My email is in my profile if/when you do open source it I'd love to hear about
it.

------
gamesbrainiac
Am I missing something here, and I'm not trying to be snarky, but how is this
a big deal?

------
anon5_
You guys were hardly successful - I still go through 27bstroke6 (yes, i
remember the old name of threatlevel) and find the PDF affidavits are broken
links.

Disappointing guys. Do you care enough? Can you guys hire and intern, go back
into pacer and bring back the PDF's?

Make a log of your progress please. Do that, and you'll win my respect.
Poulsen's writing was great.

